# Nicole Kidman aged 49 wants to have another baby



## anbu (Jan 4, 2017)

Hi there. I'm Anna Burnside, a journalist with the Daily Record in Glasgow. I'm looking for SCOTTISH women who are in a similar situation.
Either a woman who is over 45 and has kids already and is desperate to have another baby.
Or someone who was in that situation and had another child in her late 40s after she thought her family was complete.
This will be a really nice, positive, upbeat article. No yucky stuff. Ideally with a picture. And I would need to talk to them today.
Please get in touch with me: [email protected]; 0141 309 3859; 07775 538682
All bests
Anna
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/2017/01/08/nicole-kidman-hopes-another-baby-age-49-despite-several-heartbreaks/


----------

